# My Micro Mini Pig



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

I got my micro mini about 3 years ago and I have to say that he is not so micro mini. He is name is Munchies and is about 40lbs. Before i got him he was less than 5lbs, and i was told he may only get up to 20lbs if i give him a strict diet, which was only 1/4 cup of food twice a day. I thought that was not enough and i gave him twice to three times as much and also i give him veggies throughout the day. He seemed much more happy with more food. And now he eats much more now.

He is indoor potty trained and goes in a liter box and never makes accidents. He pretty much sleeps on the couch all day or sleeps next to the window to bask in the sunlight. He is the biggest cuddler i have ever met and always wants to lay on my shoulders.




He sheds about twice a year and his hair is very thick and the hair sticks to everything. He oinks while he walks and grinds his teeth constantly. Water on the ground and sidewalks is like hot lava to him so i mainly walk him on grass.

He does like to get into cabinets and knows how to open pretty much everything counting wet cat food cans so i always have to make sure everything is put away.

He is a big handful and I believe pigs small or big are not pets for everybody. But i love him to death and have no regrets of getting him. He is a happy pig and that is what matters to me.


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome!! I've always been interested in owning a pig, but I heard that they were very loud? He likes to cuddle? What beautiful coloration! I've never seen a pig with such perfect polka dots!!! You say he's a micro mini? Tell me more! Where do you find a micro mini pig? Was he hard to potty train? I have a feeling a pig would be a TON of work!


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

And do you have any more pictures???


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2017)

I used to have a pot belly years ago. They don't stay the size that breeders tell you either. Unfortunately, none of them do unless you want to starve them. So many end up being surrendered because people get them because of their cute small size and the lies the breeder tells them about how small they will stay. I love pigs and make great pets. Mine lived in my house and was litter trained and about 60+ pounds. Her name was Bacon.


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 7, 2017)

wellington said:


> I used to have a pot belly years ago. They don't stay the size that breeders tell you either. Unfortunately, none of them do unless you want to starve them. So many end up being surrendered because people get them because of their cute small size and the lies the breeder tells them about how small they will stay. I love pigs and make great pets. Mine lived in my house and was litter trained and about 60+ pounds. Her name was Bacon.



Was yours the small pot-bellied kind (Vietnamese I think?) or the regular kind? And my uncle had a pig named "Ham".


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so awesome!! I've always been interested in owning a pig, but I heard that they were very loud? He likes to cuddle? What beautiful coloration! I've never seen a pig with such perfect polka dots!!! You say he's a micro mini? Tell me more! Where do you find a micro mini pig? Was he hard to potty train? I have a feeling a pig would be a TON of work!


He is very loud! Especially when i give him a bath. And he is a big cuddler. Loves to be under the blankets.

& i found him on a website called "pigglywiggly.com" 

He was only a piglet when i got him and only took me a couple days to potty train him! 

& he is alot of work but probably just as much as a dog


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

wellington said:


> I used to have a pot belly years ago. They don't stay the size that breeders tell you either. Unfortunately, none of them do unless you want to starve them. So many end up being surrendered because people get them because of their cute small size and the lies the breeder tells them about how small they will stay. I love pigs and make great pets. Mine lived in my house and was litter trained and about 60+ pounds. Her name was Bacon.


That is awesome!

It is sad that people surrender their pigs.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 7, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> And do you have any more pictures???


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 8, 2017)

That picture of her in the leather outfit is so precious! Her eyes look so adorable!!! Was she in trouble, cause she looks guilty.  Thanks so much for the website! I'm going to tuck that name away in case I need it. Is she smelly?


----------



## TheSulcata (Feb 8, 2017)

Ramirezm2 said:


> I got my micro mini about 3 years ago and I have to say that he is not so micro mini. He is name is Munchies and is about 40lbs. Before i got him he was less than 5lbs, and i was told he may only get up to 20lbs if i give him a strict diet, which was only 1/4 cup of food twice a day. I thought that was not enough and i gave him twice to three times as much and also i give him veggies throughout the day. He seemed much more happy with more food. And now he eats much more now.
> 
> He is indoor potty trained and goes in a liter box and never makes accidents. He pretty much sleeps on the couch all day or sleeps next to the window to bask in the sunlight. He is the biggest cuddler i have ever met and always wants to lay on my shoulders.
> View attachment 199267
> ...


Yeah, I've heard to keep them small you have to starve them


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> That picture of her in the leather outfit is so precious! Her eyes look so adorable!!! Was she in trouble, cause she looks guilty.  Thanks so much for the website! I'm going to tuck that name away in case I need it. Is she smelly?



Of course!

He never gets smelly but his liter box will smell if not cleaned every couple days.


----------



## GingerLove (Feb 8, 2017)

Ramirezm2 said:


> Of course!
> 
> He never gets smelly but his liter box will smell if not cleaned every couple days.



How come you don't take him outside to poop like a dog? Can they not be trained that way? (Sorry, I thought it was a she all of the sudden for some random reason!)


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Was yours the small pot-bellied kind (Vietnamese I think?) or the regular kind? And my uncle had a pig named "Ham".


Well, if the breeder didn't lie, she was suppose to be the Vietnamese kind.


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> How come you don't take him outside to poop like a dog? Can they not be trained that way? (Sorry, I thought it was a she all of the sudden for some random reason!)


I don't know what they were told. When I had mine it was back in 1990 and they only said they could be litter trained. I was breeding dogs back then that also lived in the house. So for me it was easier to litter train the pig as I had a bunch of dogs and puppies to let out often.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 8, 2017)

My wife had one back before we met. It was advertised as a "micro" or "toy" or some nonsense. It got very large, but was a beloved pet with lots of personality. He would walk around with her parakeet on it's back. The pig and bird were good buddies. 
His name was Sir Francis Bacon.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> How come you don't take him outside to poop like a dog? Can they not be trained that way? (Sorry, I thought it was a she all of the sudden for some random reason!)



He usually goes outside but I live in southern Colorado and it is very cold & lots of snow in the winter. And he refuses to walk on snow haha.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My wife had one back before we met. It was advertised as a "micro" or "toy" or some nonsense. It got very large, but was a beloved pet with lots of personality. He would walk around with her parakeet on it's back. The pig and bird were good buddies.
> His name was Sir Francis Bacon.


Haha. Love the name!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 8, 2017)

Lovely. 
And the lizards are lovely, too. 
Here is a fellow i met in Spain recently perusing the bar menus.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Lovely.
> And the lizards are lovely, too.
> Here is a fellow i met in Spain recently perusing the bar menus.
> View attachment 199338
> ...


He is a fat boy! I like is black color


----------



## ColleenT (Feb 8, 2017)

there is no such thing as a micro pig or a teacup pig. They all grow to a decent size. if they stayed under 10 lbs, a lot more people would own them.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Feb 8, 2017)

ColleenT said:


> there is no such thing as a micro pig or a teacup pig. They all grow to a decent size. if they stayed under 10 lbs, a lot more people would own them.



They are only tea cup size as piglets


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Feb 9, 2017)

That's very cute - still has a lot more growing to do if only ~3 years old. I wish they didn't get misleadingly labelled as micro or teacup, but they seem like good pets for the right people. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes, as said before, there is no such thing as a "teacup" or "micro" pig..... just like the pet store people saying a sulcata will only get as large as the tank it is kept in.

That being said, I think they can make great pets if you have the room and willingness. Glad that you found a friend in your pig & that you guys are having fun!!!!!


----------

